# first engine buy



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

I really screwed up, my engine is shot. I need to replace the 3.8 on my otherwise good 2000 Ford Windstar with 100K miles. 

They are telling me it'd be around $2,600 for a used (20K) engine, and about $3,600 for a rebuilt. 

Damn....I new it would be pricey...but wow! 

Any advise on which way to go and how to approach this? 

Thanks


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds cheap, is that an installed price?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If these prices are installed, they do not seem out of line. How many miles on the used engine? What is the warrantee of the used vs. the rebuilt? How long do you plan on keeping it and what is the overall condition of the Windstar? Answer these questions and make a decision. Worst case 3600 is one year car payments.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I'd go for the used engine (most likely from a wreck) that hasn't been tinkered with. The Windstar still has a residual value of about $4-6500 so it's worth dropping another engine in.


----------

